# Herf Time, AGAIN, in Georgia.



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

This weekend is going to be another puffing week-end:

Sept.19th, "Escape with CAO", Cigar Depot, Douglasville, GA 

Sept. 20th, "601 Cubao Launch Party", Tobacco World, Marietta, GA 

Sept. 20th, "Georgia Cigar Annual Charity Auction", GA Cigar, Tyrone, GA 

Sept. 20th, "Blue Havana II 2nd Anniversary Party", Blue Havana II, Alpharetta, GA 

Take your pick, Saturday. They will all be great events.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

And Upcoming...

Oct. 11th, "Poker Tourney & Herf", Ole Stogie & Sons, Lawrenceville, GA... 

See ya @ Blue Havana II on Sat...


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be at Jim's. Gonna be alot of fun....:tu


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Great Par-tay :chk at Blue Havana II for their 2nd Anniversary in business. Great cigars, great discounts, food, drinks, lying, cheating, and smoking with a great bunch of BoTL:ss. Don't miss their 3nd Anniversary Par-Tay next year.


----------

